# Cree 390-405nm XR UV, 80 times over...



## LEDmodMan (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's what 80 Cree XR UV LEDs look like in an array:







oo: :huh: :duh2: :sick2:  :naughty:






 

















Yes, 

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Norm (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Cree 635nm UV x 80...*

I hate to be looking straight into that when it was turned on  :eeksign:
Norm


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Cree 635nm UV x 80...*

*OH MY GOD!!!!!!!:twothumbs*


BEAMSHOTS PLEASE!!!


----------



## YourTime (Jan 29, 2009)

EEK

and 


how much did it cost you?


----------



## evilc66 (Jan 29, 2009)

What on earth do you need 80 UV LEDs for?


----------



## Hamburger (Jan 29, 2009)

What do you use for cooling ? And where did you get the circuit board and what did you pay for it ? Did you solder the LEDs yourself ? Some more pictures please 

I know I know many questions, I'm just interested in making arrays like that for future lightning in our home


----------



## IMSabbel (Jan 29, 2009)

Same question from me, too: The curcuit coard looks very neatly made. 
I think there might be a market for custom filled arrays like this...


----------



## jeffosborne (Jan 29, 2009)

OKay, LEDmodMan, you have peaked our interest.

What gives?

We all searched for the name on the PC board and saw the lovelies at www.i2systems.com, but please enlighten us about this curiosity.

Thanks!

Jeff O.


----------



## Oznog (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you want to FIND scorpions, or COOK them with that thing??


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, enough teasing. :nana: I had all the same questions you guys did when I first saw this thing. I *WISH* this array was mine!!! :mecry: :sigh: (I did take the pic though)

This is one of SIX arrays that are being experimented with to fluoresce objects at the facility I'm working in right now (480 emitters... OMG!!!). I was standing there looking over our model, and this thing caught my eye (how I missed it before, I have no idea).

I'll try to get a beamshot of one of these beasts in action if I can. I was told the facility tried to make their own arrays first without too much luck, so they had these custom-made by the company you see listed. I'm trying to find out approximately how much they paid.

These things would sure as heck ROCK in the hands of the CPF community. :rock: Group buy anyone... oo:



PS - *THIS* (at -250F) is used for cooling...


----------



## LukeA (Jan 29, 2009)

What objects are they fluorescing? Smoke from the streamlining trails? Or like a magnaflux-type operation for the models? Can you give details?


----------



## Oznog (Jan 29, 2009)

You sure whatever you're dealing with will be best with 395-405 nm?
Those rare, narrower 365nm give a stronger response on many UV-curing resins. Also the fluorescence is more dramatic, it doesn't seem to be so much an increase in response as it is a lack of the visible purple color diluting what you see.

I like it for ~400 stuff for charging glow-in-the-dark material for sure though.


----------



## Cuso (Jan 29, 2009)

Damn, that Norland really is a pain in the *** to cure...:green:


----------



## RyanA (Jan 29, 2009)

Led tanning booth?


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jan 30, 2009)

haha. They mainly use UV in wind tunnels for oil flow visualization, so 390-400nm works just dandy. We're not using oil here, but similar fluorescence. I told them about the Nichia LEDs, and they actually might look into some for something else they do here... oo:


----------



## RyanA (Jan 30, 2009)

LEDmodMan said:


> haha. They mainly use UV in wind tunnels for oil flow visualization, so 390-400nm works just dandy. We're not using oil here, but similar fluorescence. I told them about the Nichia LEDs, and they actually might look into some for something else they do here... oo:



Oooo... piggyback group buy?..:devil:


----------



## Hamburger (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh damn... I was hoping that it was your personal light and I could copy some of your cooling ideas 

An array of like 9-10 XRE would already be enough for me  so if anyone has any circuit boards groupbuys - I'm in


----------



## LEDmodMan (Feb 5, 2009)

OK, who wants to guess what is different about this array compared to the one above:






:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## spencer (Feb 5, 2009)

They aren't Crees. Other than that I don't know.


----------



## Morelite (Feb 5, 2009)

LEDmodMan said:


> OK, who wants to guess what is different about this array compared to the one above:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This one uses Nichia 365nm LEDs. The other array uses Cree XR LEDs.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Feb 5, 2009)

Post #18 first generation Cree UV's, top photo is XR-E UV's


----------



## R33E8 (Feb 5, 2009)

TranquillityBase said:


> Post #18 first generation Cree UV's, top photo is XR-E UV's



I agree 100%


----------



## LEDmodMan (Feb 5, 2009)

Not quite... Look again.



spencer said:


> They aren't Crees. Other than that I don't know.


(sorry, I missed this post)
Warmer...


----------



## RyanA (Feb 5, 2009)

XL-E UV leds?

Edit oops, not cree? IDK.


----------



## R33E8 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hm.. Are they some kind of Avago UV LEDs?


----------



## SafetyBob (Feb 5, 2009)

That board with regular old Cree XR-E's would be perfect for outdoor security lights......

Bob E.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Feb 5, 2009)

Somehow I missed yet another post... :thinking: 
(Sorry about that guys)



Morelite said:


> This one uses Nichia 365nm LEDs. The other array uses Cree XR LEDs.



Ding, ding, ding!!! Morelight wins!!!!

They are the elusive Nichia 365nm LEDs. These, when available here, typically go for about $100 EACH!!!


----------



## RyanA (Feb 6, 2009)

So, when is the pass around? I call 1st spot on the list.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 6, 2009)

LEDmodMan said:


> Ding, ding, ding!!! Morelight wins!!!!
> 
> They are the elusive Nichia 365nm LEDs. These, when available here, typically go for about $100 EACH!!!


 
I disagree & I agree with TB. The pic of the second array (post #18) are Cree XL7090 & not Nichia 365nm chips. The first array (post #1) are XR7090.


Here's a pic of LEs I built using Nichia 365nm chips. 







I also have both XL & XR UV Crees.

Left: XL7090 UV, Right: XL7090 UV


----------



## TranquillityBase (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll email i2Systems.com...They built the dang thing, maybe they'll know the correct answer


----------



## LEDmodMan (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmm. :thinking: Will, you make a good case, and looking at your pics, I would agree with you that they're Cree XL 7090's. 

I was told that they were the Nichia LEDs, so that's what I wrote here.  Sorry for the mis-info... :shakehead


----------

